# desert eagle .50 cailber handgun



## strollingbones

hubby wants me to get a handgun....so i showed him this one.....his response 'have you lost your mind'?  i have to prove to him i can handle the kick......

i am thinking wrist braces.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du2sy1FBhK8]Desert Eagle .50 Caliber Handgun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Owie. 

And yes, you have lost your mind.


----------



## strollingbones

o come now...if i am gonna go armed.....i wanna go big....


----------



## strollingbones

the price tag is a set back......sigh.....


----------



## Mr. H.

In our concealed carry classes, we were advised to arm ourselves with the largest caliber/framed handgun that we could comfortably and confidently handle. But no matter what it is, become intimately familiar with it and as proficient as possible.


----------



## Mr. H.

And even though some states don't require instruction (or require very little) I highly recommend it. 
Private instructors also have many other classes available like emergency preparedness, gunshot wound basics, tactical, home defense, etc.


----------



## strollingbones

he just needs to take the hint....i am not into carrying....i just think its overkill when everyone else is carrying....in the summer...i remind my coworkers that we are not shooting anyone that day.....give them the work with me on this speech lol


----------



## strollingbones

i agree that i would want to take more classes...i am comfie with shotguns and rifles.....but handguns ...well its been a long time since i carried a hand gun...little pearl handle 25....


----------



## PredFan

The price tag on the S&W 500 is around $900. How does that gun compare?


----------



## strollingbones

about 300 more.....1200 bucks ..for the desert eagle but i think that will come down


----------



## strollingbones

s & w gets kick ass reviews


----------



## Mr. H.

Well there are plenty more people here who know more about this stuff than I do. I suppose they'll chime in. I learned about stance, draw, grip, aim, and trigger pull. We corrected each after different 5-shot groupings. It improved my accuracy a lot.


----------



## strollingbones

o gun chat is fun....and i like when everyone joins in....why not?

so i ask the hubby ...why doesnt he get a cc permit.....he doesnt have time???


----------



## Mr. H.

I forget which of the Carolinas you live in, but it looks like No Carolina does require instruction classes. Not specific on the amount of hours. And only $80? They're milking us for $150 here in IL ville.


----------



## strollingbones

o nc does require a cc class for the permit and i understand you have about 100 bucks into it by the time you finish


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> hubby wants me to get a handgun....so i showed him this one.....his response 'have you lost your mind'?  i have to prove to him i can handle the kick......
> 
> i am thinking wrist braces.....
> 
> Desert Eagle .50 Caliber Handgun - YouTube



I've fired one, twice......  That was one time too many.  .45 cal is the highest caliber pistol I'm interested in using.


----------



## strollingbones

Ringel05 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hubby wants me to get a handgun....so i showed him this one.....his response 'have you lost your mind'?  i have to prove to him i can handle the kick......
> 
> i am thinking wrist braces.....
> 
> Desert Eagle .50 Caliber Handgun - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've fired one, twice......  That was one time too many.  .45 cal is the highest caliber pistol I'm interested in using.
Click to expand...



you are old and weak....says the older and weaker one.....he reminds me i cant handle the slightest pain to my hands.....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

If I was gonna get a .50 cal handgun, it'd be a wheelgun, not an automatic.


----------



## Mr. H.

What does a .50 round cost, like $2.00 each?


----------



## Jughead

Mr. H. said:


> Well there are plenty more people here who know more about this stuff than I do. I suppose they'll chime in. I learned about stance, draw, grip, aim, and trigger pull. We corrected each after different 5-shot groupings. It improved my accuracy a lot.


Not to mention the different firing positions, weaver vs isosceles. 

I also found the part where the instructor taught us how to figure out which is our dominant eye extremely helpful.


----------



## Mr. H.

Jughead said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are plenty more people here who know more about this stuff than I do. I suppose they'll chime in. I learned about stance, draw, grip, aim, and trigger pull. We corrected each after different 5-shot groupings. It improved my accuracy a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the different firing positions, weaver vs isosceles.
> 
> I also found the part where the instructor taught us how to figure out which is our dominant eye extremely helpful.
Click to expand...


LOL you reminded me... there were maybe 15 in our class. We did that "dominant eye" exercise. The instructor looked at me and said "I've NEVER seen that". I drew my circled hands toward my face and every time it ended up in right between my eyes. We did finally determine that I'm right-eye dominant (and left handed). I was the only left-hand right-eye student there. I had always assumed that I was left-eye dominant.
Again, after several corrections and a few clips of ammo, I was nailing the bullseye.


----------



## WinterBorn

The Desert Eagle is fine, if you need artillery.

It weights 4.5 lbs and is 10.5 inches long.  My Springfield Range Officer .45ACP is 2.5 lbs and a bit over 8 inches long.  That 2 lb difference will feel like 20 before long.

I would recommend getting a good .357 magnum revolver.  Better to carry and easier to shoot.  And far more reliable.  I have read some reviews that Desert Eagle's quality went way down after they moved the manufatucring to the US.


----------



## Jughead

WinterBorn said:


> I would recommend getting a good .357 magnum revolver.  Better to carry and easier to shoot.  And far more reliable.


I agree. If my wife had to carry that 50 caliber handgun in her handbag, I would try to convince her to get something smaller. There's barely enough room in her handbag now for sandwiches and other snacks when we are out, that adding the 50 caliber would leave even less room.


----------



## strollingbones

i do carry a real small purse...he has pointed out there will be little hiding it....i wished he would just take the damn hint....


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hubby wants me to get a handgun....so i showed him this one.....his response 'have you lost your mind'?  i have to prove to him i can handle the kick......
> 
> i am thinking wrist braces.....
> 
> Desert Eagle .50 Caliber Handgun - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've fired one, twice......  That was one time too many.  .45 cal is the highest caliber pistol I'm interested in using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are old and weak....says the older and weaker one.....he reminds me i cant handle the slightest pain to my hands.....
Click to expand...


I was in my 30s when I fired the damn thing.....  Working construction at the time when I could pick up two pressure treated 6x6x6s, one in each hand with no effort.  Anything but weak and old......... 
My carries fire short 9 rounds, and I practice with them.  I'll hit a target, center mass, with all my rounds on the move and head shots standing still.  I guarantee that target will go down.


----------



## strollingbones

Ringel05 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fired one, twice......  That was one time too many.  .45 cal is the highest caliber pistol I'm interested in using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are old and weak....says the older and weaker one.....he reminds me i cant handle the slightest pain to my hands.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in my 30s when I fired the damn thing.....  Working construction at the time when I could pick up two pressure treated 6x6x6s, one in each hand with no effort.  Anything but weak and old.........
> My carries fire short 9 rounds, and I practice with them.  I'll hit a target, center mass, with all my rounds on the move and head shots standing still.  I guarantee that target will go down.
Click to expand...



o did i hit a nerve there old man? 

well today the hubby decides that i dont need a desert eagle hand cannon.....

really dude really?

i finally just told him i didnt want a hand gun.....


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are old and weak....says the older and weaker one.....he reminds me i cant handle the slightest pain to my hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in my 30s when I fired the damn thing.....  Working construction at the time when I could pick up two pressure treated 6x6x6s, one in each hand with no effort.  Anything but weak and old.........
> My carries fire short 9 rounds, and I practice with them.  I'll hit a target, center mass, with all my rounds on the move and head shots standing still.  I guarantee that target will go down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *o did i hit a nerve there old man?*
> 
> well today the hubby decides that i dont need a desert eagle hand cannon.....
> 
> really dude really?
> 
> i finally just told him i didnt want a hand gun.....
Click to expand...

No, just clarifying.


----------



## strollingbones

still think i am older....


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> hubby wants me to get a handgun....so i showed him this one.....his response 'have you lost your mind'?  i have to prove to him i can handle the kick......
> 
> i am thinking wrist braces.....
> 
> Desert Eagle .50 Caliber Handgun - YouTube



I have shot one. The aim is unreal if you can handle the kick and there is a hell of a kick! Expensive bullets though.

+ 1 for being an awesome wife. I have to hide my guns from my wife!


----------



## GHook93

...that the Desert Eagle is an Israeli made gun (well most of them) don't you?


----------



## strollingbones

can you get me a bargain on one?  

i am not getting one...hubby can man up if he wants to cc and take the classes etc


----------



## TakeAStepBack

having formerly owned one, i can say, it;'s a hell of a handgun. it also kicks like a race horse.


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> can you get me a bargain on one?
> 
> i am not getting one...hubby can man up if he wants to cc and take the classes etc



How about a .69 cal?  This one won't kick as badly.....  Black powder.....


----------



## whitehall

Anybody who sez "if I wanna go armed I wanna go big" is either a left wing anti-gun dirty trickster wanting to start trouble or a freaking jerk who ain't got a clue about what it means to be armed.


----------



## strollingbones

whitehall said:


> Anybody who sez "if I wanna go armed I wanna go big" is either a left wing anti-gun dirty trickster wanting to start trouble or a freaking jerk who ain't got a clue about what it means to be armed.




perhaps if you read the entire thread......


----------



## westwall

I have several carry guns, my primary is a Star Firestar .40 which though heavy is small and packs a good caliber.  For bigger work, I have a Sig P229 also in .40 and I also carry a Colt Detective Special in .38 spl.  A Desert Eagle is way too big to carry, though it looked great in La Femme Nikita!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxg_DjlkaMA]La Femme Nikita (Gunfight Scene) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

I love matilda. (The name of my 357 magnum) but hubby took it when I asked for a smaller gun for me. He got me a 38 special snub nose. I would prefer Matilda though I would need wrist bands due to the RA. The 38? Light light light.


----------



## Gracie

And, nowadays, ya never know when someone is going to be crazy and decide to punch you in the head, or just kill your ass cuz it might be fun.
We are returning to the wild west days and that is just fine with me. Hit me in a knock out game? Better make damn sure I am knocked out..forever. Cuz I will hunt their ass...forever.


----------



## whitehall

Watch out for fake agendas and dirty trick leftie posts especially on the firearms forum.


----------



## Ringel05

Gracie said:


> And, nowadays, ya never know when someone is going to be crazy and decide to punch you in the head, or just kill your ass cuz it might be fun.
> We are returning to the wild west days and that is just fine with me. Hit me in a knock out game? Better make damn sure I am knocked out..forever. Cuz I will hunt their ass...forever.



Wild west days?  What's funny is there were more murders in Chicago and NYC combined in one year (during that period) than in the "wild west" in it's entirety.


----------



## westwall

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, nowadays, ya never know when someone is going to be crazy and decide to punch you in the head, or just kill your ass cuz it might be fun.
> We are returning to the wild west days and that is just fine with me. Hit me in a knock out game? Better make damn sure I am knocked out..forever. Cuz I will hunt their ass...forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild west days?  What's funny is there were more murders in Chicago and NYC combined in one year (during that period) than in the "wild west" in it's entirety.
Click to expand...







Hell, there were more in Just NY before Rudy took over.  He settled the place down.  Watch it explode into violence again with Deblasio.


----------



## Politico

Who was the dumbass in the video who said it was the most powerful handgun. I've fired bigger stuff than that.


----------



## strollingbones

whitehall said:


> Watch out for fake agendas and dirty trick leftie posts especially on the firearms forum.



okay asshole....i am a liberal and i own guns....get over it.....i have been around guns my entire life......this thread is simply about the discussion the hubby and i are having about me getting a cc ....and doing the classes....first step is the hand gun...since i do not want to do the classes....i picked a gun he will not allow me to buy or use...good gosh it will kick you into another time zone....the thread is rather tongue and cheek about the hand cannon...

the down right stupidity and blindness of some pro gun people never fails to amaze me...

the hand cannon is a joke.. and the thread is a joke..most get that...sorry you dont....


----------



## westwall

Politico said:


> Who was the dumbass in the video who said it was the most powerful handgun. I've fired bigger stuff than that.








At the time the movie was made only the .454 Casull was more powerful.  And they were in very short supply.


----------



## westwall

strollingbones said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for fake agendas and dirty trick leftie posts especially on the firearms forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay asshole....i am a liberal and i own guns....get over it.....i have been around guns my entire life......this thread is simply about the discussion the hubby and i are having about me getting a cc ....and doing the classes....first step is the hand gun...since i do not want to do the classes....i picked a gun he will not allow me to buy or use...good gosh it will kick you into another time zone....the thread is rather tongue and cheek about the hand cannon...
> 
> the down right stupidity and blindness of some pro gun people never fails to amaze me...
> 
> the hand cannon is a joke.. and the thread is a joke..most get that...sorry you dont....
Click to expand...







Based on what I have seen I don't think Whitehall gets too much of anything!


----------



## FRIKSHUN

I'd like this


----------



## Politico

I can just see a kid getting banned from kindergarten for bring a picture of his dad's grill to school.


----------



## Darkwind

strollingbones said:


> hubby wants me to get a handgun....so i showed him this one.....his response 'have you lost your mind'?  i have to prove to him i can handle the kick......
> 
> i am thinking wrist braces.....
> 
> Desert Eagle .50 Caliber Handgun - YouTube


Nice grouping.  Muzzle flash is a bit excessive.  One would have to move often to keep from being targeted.


----------



## jon_berzerk

strollingbones said:


> hubby wants me to get a handgun....so i showed him this one.....his response 'have you lost your mind'?  i have to prove to him i can handle the kick......
> 
> i am thinking wrist braces.....
> 
> Desert Eagle .50 Caliber Handgun - YouTube



you going to carry that around in a wheelbarrow 

--LOL


----------



## Indofred

The rest of the movie is red hot as well


----------



## Indofred

I can't resist


----------



## eagle1462010

The Desert Eagle has a hell of a kick.  In Israel you can buy the kit which allows you to change to the other caliber rounds.  44 or 357.  I was going to buy one when I was in the service, but our port visit to Israel was cancelled back then due to rockets and mortars being fired into Israel at the time.

I have no reason to carry a cannon.  But if that is what floats your boat then so be it.  I've always liked the 38 special.  It is an accurate weapon and fun to shoot.  

If you want a short range cannon...........

Introducing the Judge..............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H5GepjBRsM]The Judge Taurus Handgun .45 & 410 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

strollingbones said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for fake agendas and dirty trick leftie posts especially on the firearms forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay asshole....i am a liberal and i own guns....get over it.....i have been around guns my entire life......this thread is simply about the discussion the hubby and i are having about me getting a cc ....and doing the classes....first step is the hand gun...since i do not want to do the classes....i picked a gun he will not allow me to buy or use...good gosh it will kick you into another time zone....the thread is rather tongue and cheek about the hand cannon...
> 
> *the down right stupidity and blindness of some pro gun people never fails to amaze me...*
> 
> the hand cannon is a joke.. and the thread is a joke..most get that...sorry you dont....
Click to expand...


True. 

Its a pity we cant have a rational, objective, non-partisan discussion concerning firearms on this forum. 

In any event, get the concealed weapon license, Im glad I got mine; even if you dont carry daily.


----------



## Rohrer 714

WinterBorn said:


> The Desert Eagle is fine, if you need artillery.
> 
> It weights 4.5 lbs and is 10.5 inches long.  My Springfield Range Officer .45ACP is 2.5 lbs and a bit over 8 inches long.  That 2 lb difference will feel like 20 before long.
> 
> I would recommend getting a good .357 magnum revolver.  Better to carry and easier to shoot.  And far more reliable.  I have read some reviews that Desert Eagle's quality went way down after they moved the manufatucring to the US.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFJjaj7pXsA]My Wife -vs- the Desert Eagle .50 - YouTube[/ame]​
Desert Eagles come in .357 and .44 calibers, don't they?


----------



## Impenitent

I love, I love, I love my revolver girl
Yeah, sweet revolver girl
I love, I love, I love my revolver girl
Each and every day of the year

(357 magnum) you really make my day
I can't believe you're built that way

(38 Special) You threw me in the slammer
Won't you let me cock your hammer

(Anaconda and Enfield) for a little double action
I'll be ready again after
I get out of traction

(maybe) I'll ask if Wayne LaPierre
His lovely, lovely, lovely revolver girl
He would share
Every day (every day), every day (every day) of the year
(Every day of the year)

(Remington ) you were my first breech loader
I love you
In spite of that funny odor

(Saturday Night Special) Like a firecracker all aglow
At the 7/11 you really steal the show

(Smith & Wesson) I know you're L frames
But can we make a movie,
Just the same

Yeah , yeah, my cylinder's in a whirl
I love, I love, I love my little revolver girl
Every day , (every day), every day
(every day) of the year

Yeah, yeah, my cylinder's in a whirl
I love, I love, I love my little revolver girl
Every day (every day), every day 
(every day) of the year


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Always had the impression the Desert Eagles were invented solely for use in movies. They're horribly impractical for combat or defense applications. And just because a weapon as a larger caliber doesn't mean it has more stopping power. Most successful round every invented remains the .357 magnum with a 97% one-hit stop success rate as determined by FBI real-world law enforcement shooting statistics.

If your BFG (heh) makes you feel good fine. But in terms of weaponry I want whatever works best, not whatever looks scariest.


----------



## JWBooth

The DE .50 is a fun hand cannon for somebody with a good bit of $ to play with.
If you are gonna carry, and want a larger caliber I would really recommend sticking with .45.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

.45 1911 is tried and true. With some 230gr Fed Hydrashocks (87% one-hit stops) you're well-armed. New and shiny might be ok for range-use (shits n giggles) but if you're so worried about personal defense you're carrying a weapon in the first place any .357 or.45 is all you actually need.


----------



## Indofred

The worst pistol I've ever handled was this lump of junk.
It felt like something from a scrap yard and was about as nice to fire.
It actually rattled.






My favourite weapon was this one. I still have a soft spot for it now.
It doesn't look special, but it's a treat to use.






Should I ever feel the need to own a firearm again, I'd really try to get hold of one.


----------



## editec

strollingbones said:


> o come now...if i am gonna go armed.....i wanna go big....



So are you going to wear those wrist braces when you walk around armed?

Or is this toy merely for shooting fun, in which case _sure why not??_


----------



## strollingbones

well damn son calls this am....has a lead on a great deal for a desert eagle...i told him it was crazy to even think about it....but will admit ...i did say..if you buy it i want to shoot it..now i am listening to hubby bitch

$800 bucks


----------



## TakeAStepBack

1911 is a pretty sweet firearm. I've handled two (1911A1 and M-1911) different models and both were great.


----------



## Iceweasel

strollingbones said:


> well damn son calls this am....has a lead on a great deal for a desert eagle...i told him it was crazy to even think about it....but will admit ...i did say..if you buy it i want to shoot it..now i am listening to hubby bitch
> 
> $800 bucks


Has he looked into the expense of shooting it? There are a lot better options for home defense. A .357 revolver would be better in my book. Shoots .38s. No gun will be good for you if you can't shoot it accurately, including follow up shots. 

Lots of good semi-autos too. He should shoot a variety before buying.


----------



## strollingbones

i mentioned the price of ammo....he was bitching he was out for his shotgun.....i was mentioning i was low too.....and  am not buying his ammo


----------



## eflatminor

While I'm sure that monster would be fun to shoot, it's not exactly practical.  Forget the cost of the firearm...it's the ammo that will end up costing a fortune, even if you reload.  Does anyone even make a .50 cal pistol round reloader?

Anyway, if you get it, have a ball.  It'll kick like a mule, but because it's so heavy, it won't tend to hurt your hand like a smaller, lighter pistol/revolver with a powerful round can.  

Were I to recommend a more practical all around sidearm for a lady, I suggest something like the Ed Brown Kobra Carry:







Of course, you can never go wrong with a .38/.357 revolver...just avoid the light ones that sting the hand.


----------



## strollingbones

hopefully he is over this......but yea it would be killer to fire


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## strollingbones

no no he wants the hand cannon one......so far he has not mentioned it again....i think the cost of moving has finally gotten to him....


----------



## DriftingSand

strollingbones said:


> hubby wants me to get a handgun....so i showed him this one.....his response 'have you lost your mind'? i have to prove to him i can handle the kick......
> 
> i am thinking wrist braces.....
> 
> Desert Eagle .50 Caliber Handgun - YouTube


 
That'd ruin someone's day.


----------



## DriftingSand

CrusaderFrank said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG3Hi7K9MU4


 
Wow. Very cool.  No wonder there's been a shortage of ammo lately. Man ... I wish I had one.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Damned handy the next time a rouge elephant charges you on main street....


----------



## DriftingSand

strollingbones said:


> i agree that i would want to take more classes...i am comfie with shotguns and rifles.....but handguns ...well its been a long time since i carried a hand gun...little pearl handle 25....


 
I currently carry a Glock 19 9mm but it's an old, 2nd generation model and I've been thinking about getting the new Remington R51.  It comes in 9mm or .40. I like it because it's got rounded features.













You can get it with an optional barrel that will accommodate a silencer (for folks who might find a need for one).


----------



## Mr. H.

Silencer? Not in the U.S.


----------



## eflatminor

Mr. H. said:


> Silencer? Not in the U.S.



Sound suppressors are legal in many states.  39 at last count.  They're not illegal, just regulated.

Why they're not encouraged is beyond me.  In some countries, they're required.


----------



## Mr. H.

eflatminor said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silencer? Not in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound suppressors are legal in many states.  39 at last count.  They're not illegal, just regulated.
> 
> Why they're not encouraged is beyond me.  In some countries, they're required.
Click to expand...


Hmmm... thank you for that useful tidbit.


----------



## Iceweasel

eflatminor said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silencer? Not in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound suppressors are legal in many states.  39 at last count.  They're not illegal, just regulated.
> 
> Why they're not encouraged is beyond me.  In some countries, they're required.
Click to expand...

They are legal to own here but not legal to sell. Maybe out of state sales?


----------



## WinterBorn

The Desert Eagle .50 cal is an interesting pistol.  I just see nothing to justify the outrageous price tag.  A quick check on Guns America has them running between $1500 and $2500.  For that kind of money I can get a Wilson Combat M1911.    I don't see any real advantage to the huge .50 cal round, unless you plan to hunt with the thing.  It is heavy as hell, and the ammo is expensive.

If I need serious stopping power in a handgun, I'll take a revolver in a big bore caliber.  If I want a pistol for self defense, I'll stick with my Springfield 1911.

Like I said, it is an interesting pistol and I would love to shoot one.  I'm just not interested in buying one.


----------



## Missourian

I carry a 22LR revolver.  Ultralite,  2 inch snub-nosed,  9 shots.

Dependable,  lightweight,  small.

It is also my holster gun when I'm out in the woods.  CCI makes a 22LR shotshell that is great on poisonous snakes and such.











Taurus UltraLite Model 94 at Taurus homepage.

I've had it for years,  I think I gave two hundred and some for it new.


----------



## mudwhistle

strollingbones said:


> o come now...if i am gonna go armed.....i wanna go big....



If you wanna go big get yourself a 1911 .45 cal.

Tried and tested. 

Just put the red dot on the target and pull the trigger.

Desert Eagles are flashy, not the greatest.


----------



## mudwhistle

.50 cal ammo is tougher to get.

.45s are easy.


----------



## Iceweasel

mudwhistle said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o come now...if i am gonna go armed.....i wanna go big....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna go big get yourself a 1911 .45 cal.
> 
> Tried and tested.
Click to expand...

I am a fan and have 4 or 5 (I forget) but they aren't a novice gun. I bit more involved to break down. But the shoot like the dickens with the single action trigger. It might be too much gun for her, it does no good if you can't shoot accurately. 

SB, you need to go put some holes in paper.


----------



## mudwhistle

Iceweasel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o come now...if i am gonna go armed.....i wanna go big....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna go big get yourself a 1911 .45 cal.
> 
> Tried and tested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a fan and have 4 or 5 (I forget) but they aren't a novice gun. I bit more involved to break down. But the shoot like the dickens with the single action trigger. It might be too much gun for her, it does no good if you can't shoot accurately.
> 
> SB, you need to go put some holes in paper.
Click to expand...


I have a Glock 22, but I like the stopping power of a .45.

They're easier to field strip as well....at least I think so.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wh2_M9-gRc]1911 FIELD STRIP / REASSEMBLY (CLOSE UP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Know your weapon.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuSPimsjRPs]Best Gun Fails - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iceweasel

mudwhistle said:


> I have a Glock 22, but I like the stopping power of a .45.
> 
> They're easier to field strip as well....at least I think so.


I had a Glock 17, my first pistol. They are far easier to field strip. I personally didn't like having the chamber empty or carrying it with only the trigger to keep me honest. I have a Springer XD that is similar with with safeties and I keep it in it's holster. You can't go wrong with Glocks though if they suit you, very reliable.


----------



## mudwhistle

Iceweasel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Glock 22, but I like the stopping power of a .45.
> 
> They're easier to field strip as well....at least I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Glock 17, my first pistol. They are far easier to field strip. I personally didn't like having the chamber empty or carrying it with only the trigger to keep me honest. I have a Springer XD that is similar with with safeties and I keep it in it's holster. You can't go wrong with Glocks though if they suit you, very reliable.
Click to expand...


Actually a .357 mag is even easier, but I'd like to have more than 5 shots.


----------



## WinterBorn

mudwhistle said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Glock 22, but I like the stopping power of a .45.
> 
> They're easier to field strip as well....at least I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Glock 17, my first pistol. They are far easier to field strip. I personally didn't like having the chamber empty or carrying it with only the trigger to keep me honest. I have a Springer XD that is similar with with safeties and I keep it in it's holster. You can't go wrong with Glocks though if they suit you, very reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually a .357 mag is even easier, but I'd like to have more than 5 shots.
Click to expand...


There are some serious advantages to a .357 mag revolver.   I have always thought if I needed more than 6 rounds of .357 mag, I should have been running.  A speedloader makes the next 6 rounds pretty quickly accessible.  If a round fails to fire, pull the trigger again.  If a round fails to fire in an autoloader, you have to take some time to rack another round in.  And if you only have one hand, that can get even tougher.


----------

